# [2019] Do you have to call Marriott Vacation Club to put renters name on unit?



## MabelP (Jan 28, 2019)

Do you have to call Marriott Vacation Club to put renters name on unit? I have always done it this way. Or can you now do it online?

Thank you.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 28, 2019)

You should be able to edit the reservation, changing your name to the renter's name at the Marriott.com website.


----------



## brianfox (Jan 28, 2019)

Do not try to do it online.  Call Marriott Owner Services (not the resort) and* ask that Primary Occupant's name be that of the renter.*  Use that language.  You are NOT asking that their name be "added" or that your name be removed from the reservation.  While you have them on the line, get on your PC and look up the reservation on Marriott.com without logging in as the owner - just access it as if you were anyone off the street.  You need to enter a confirmation number, name, and start of occupancy to look up any reservation.  At some point during the call you should be able to look up the reservation using the renter's name, and not yours.  This will also ensure there are no misspellings in the renter's name.  If there are multiple occupants (i.e family members), you don't need to add every single one.  It can actually make it confusing when they look up the reservation.  Furthermore, when you pull up the reservation using renter's name, you should not see any of YOUR information on it.  i.e. no Marriott Rewards number or your email attached to the reservation.  *What you see, your renter will see.*

Do NOT ask Marriott to add renter's contact information (phone number or Email address) to the reservation.  Why?  Because that may inadvertently attach the renter's contact information *to your MVC account*!  Advisers in Owner Services warned me of this.  The renter may be contacted when Marriott is trying to contact the owner.  You are making yourself a target for identity theft.  I always just provide the confirmation number to my renter and tell them exactly how to check the reservation on Marriott.com using their name and arrival date.  Do not try to make life "easier" by having Marriott contact them directly.  When I get the pre-arrival questionnaire from Marriott, I promptly forward it to the renter and suggest they call the resort directly for their preferences.  If you are suddenly worried that past renters may be on your account, you can always contact Owner Services and ask them for all names and contact info on your account.

Removing your name from the reservation can potentially make it so you cannot get back your own week (or will have to jump through hoops) if something goes wrong.  Simply adding a name to the reservation means the renter may be able to see your private info (as previously stated). 

I spent many hours with different levels of MVC staff to learn all this.  They said changing Primary Occupant was the safest way to do it.  Your name is still connected to the reservation (in terms of what Marriott sees), and you can still change the Primary Occupant to yourself if the rent falls through.

Trying to change the name online (I was told) does nothing.  It appears to accept the new information (ie. doesn't complain), but the old info still shows up.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 28, 2019)

How does this work if you rent through a broker like Redweek?  Do you still have to manage the name transfer?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 28, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> How does this work if you rent through a broker like Redweek?  Do you still have to manage the name transfer?




Yes!


.


----------



## brianfox (Jan 28, 2019)

jmhpsu93 said:


> How does this work if you rent through a broker like Redweek?  Do you still have to manage the name transfer?


Correct.  Only the owner can request a change on the reservation.  Redweek has no authority to do that.  Redweek will ask you to make the change and they will verify it when you tell them it's done (they just check it online, the same way anyone can verify a reservation).


----------



## hangloose (Jan 28, 2019)

brianfox said:


> Do not try to do it online.  Call Marriott Owner Services (not the resort) and* ask that Primary Occupant's name be that of the renter.*  Use that language.  You are NOT asking that their name be "added" or that your name be removed from the reservation.  While you have them on the line, get on your PC and look up the reservation on Marriott.com without logging in as the owner - just access it as if you were anyone off the street.  You need to enter a confirmation number, name, and start of occupancy to look up any reservation.  At some point during the call you should be able to look up the reservation using the renter's name, and not yours.  This will also ensure there are no misspellings in the renter's name.  If there are multiple occupants (i.e family members), you don't need to add every single one.  It can actually make it confusing when they look up the reservation.  Furthermore, when you pull up the reservation using renter's name, you should not see any of YOUR information on it.  i.e. no Marriott Rewards number or your email attached to the reservation.  *What you see, your renter will see.*
> 
> Do NOT ask Marriott to add renter's contact information (phone number or Email address) to the reservation.  Why?  Because that may inadvertently attach the renter's contact information *to your MVC account*!  Advisers in Owner Services warned me of this.  The renter may be contacted when Marriott is trying to contact the owner.  You are making yourself a target for identity theft.  I always just provide the confirmation number to my renter and tell them exactly how to check the reservation on Marriott.com using their name and arrival date.  Do not try to make life "easier" by having Marriott contact them directly.  When I get the pre-arrival questionnaire from Marriott, I promptly forward it to the renter and suggest they call the resort directly for their preferences.  If you are suddenly worried that past renters may be on your account, you can always contact Owner Services and ask them for all names and contact info on your account.
> 
> ...



Want to make sure I understand.

Historically, when I rent I have called Marriott Vacation Club to put the renters name on the reservation.  I've generally also had their email address added, so they receive a confirmation email along with the request for resort/villa preferences.  I personally however hate having to call.   

With a recent rental to a family member, I chose to modify online in my Marriott.com reservation.  I added their name under the under the guest field, and added their email and phone under the alternate email/phone sections in the guest fields.   This still keeps me as primary. As a result, they got a reservation email immediately after and can validate their name on the reservation.   Remind me.  What's the downside of this option?   That they may indirectly gain access to my Marriott information or become linked to my account?


----------



## brianfox (Jan 31, 2019)

hangloose said:


> Remind me.  What's the downside of this option?   That they may indirectly gain access to my Marriott information or become linked to my account?



It just so happens that I got a renter yesterday via a Redweek listing.  As was mentioned before, Redweek immediately let me know and asked that I put renter's name on the reservation.
I went to Marriott on line and looked up my own reservation before I tried to contact them; it looks like Marriott has changed their lookup process once again.
I entered my confirmation number, name, and arrival date.  Again - I was not logged into Marriott, so this is what I saw when I pulled up the reservation the same way you could do it if you entered me info:

My telephone number
My MVC Member number
My Email address
My home address
At that point, the website gave me the option of "changing" guest info.  I did not try to use this.  I am not certain what it would actually change, but MVC staff has told me it *could* change my profile information.

I then called owner services to have the primary occupant name changed.  Note that if I had called the resort, they would have simply forwarded me to owner services.  I gave the name of the renter to the MVC employee, and no other information.  He asked me if I wanted to remove my name from the reservation.  I told him that I would not be staying, but that my guest would, and that I wanted the guest to be able to look up the reservation online and if something fell through, for the reservation to revert back to me.  He said the change was made and we completed the call.  I received a new confirmation Email with the renter's name on it (but without my personal information on it).  I forwarded this to reservations@redweek.com and they will verify and pass along to the renter.  Then I just wait for the check.

Online it took several hours for the change to be seen on the reservation lookup system.
What I saw was something I have not seen before...
If I tried to look up the reservation using MY name, it showed me the full reservation, as if nothing had changed (all of my private info was still visible).  In the past, I could no longer look up using my name.
If I tried to look up the reservation using my RENTER'S name, it simply showed that there was a reservation.  NO private information was seen.  In fact, almost nothing was seen.  I couldn't even see that the unit was a 2BR Island View with the arrival date.  Pretty much it just said the reservation was valid.
Had I simply added the renter to my reservation, I am betting all of my private info would have been seen.

Normally when a Marriott employee tells me something, I'm skeptical.  But when multiple employees warn me not to do something, I have to listen.  And they say that calling them and changing primary occupant name is the safest thing to do.  The system changes all the time, and it wouldn't surprise me if things are much better now.  But I still feel safest using this method.


----------



## hangloose (May 13, 2019)

So.  Another attempt at this.  

This time, I called Marriott Titanium line with a request to update the "Primary Occupant" name to my renters name.   The agent indicated he could not and could only add as a 'guest' with comments.   I told him I need to ensure my renter can see their name on the reservation.  He in turn, had to call the resort...and have them modify only the "Primary Occupant" name...nothing else.   A correct and updated reservation confirmation was sent to my email with the renters name.  Good.   The reservation no longer shows on my Marriott.com account (is this correct or not?).  My other rental in 2019....had "Primary Occupant" name changed...but still shows under my Marriott.com reservations.  Odd.


----------



## BreakingAway (May 13, 2019)

brianfox said:


> It just so happens that I got a renter yesterday via a Redweek listing.  As was mentioned before, Redweek immediately let me know and asked that I put renter's name on the reservation.
> I went to Marriott on line and looked up my own reservation before I tried to contact them; it looks like Marriott has changed their lookup process once again.
> I entered my confirmation number, name, and arrival date.  Again - I was not logged into Marriott, so this is what I saw when I pulled up the reservation the same way you could do it if you entered me info:
> 
> ...


When I rent to someone, the rental agreement I use has my name, address, phone number and email address. So the renter already has that information from the rental agreement we both signed. My question is what could a renter or anyone else use my Marriott membership number? Thanks.


----------



## brianfox (May 13, 2019)

BreakingAway said:


> When I rent to someone, the rental agreement I use has my name, address, phone number and email address. So the renter already has that information from the rental agreement we both signed. My question is what could a renter or anyone else use my Marriott membership number? Thanks.



You are asking: Since a good deal of private info is already on a rental agreement, what difference would it make for my Marriott membership number to also be disclosed.

According to the Marriott rep, that was not the danger of simply changing the guest name/email address etc on the Marriott site.  The concern was that doing so could result in renter's info getting added to your Marriott record online and invisibly.  They said it could be possible that information intended to be sent to me (even outside this reservation) could also be sent to the renter.  The example they gave was: Imagine the renter getting an owner confirmation for the year following the rental.  Even though the confirmation would be in owner's name, the email would be sent to any email associated with the account. 

So, not necessarily a problem with Marriott membership number, but rather the notion that your account could be compromised.

Even now I find it absurd that could even be a possibility, but when a Marriott rep says it could happen, you worry.  Marriott has always lacked a transparent and straightforward method to modify a reservation.  You can see from the thread that it is anything but clear.  That we get questions every few months asking how to safely put a name on a reservation indicates this remains a real issue.

I have read for years about the different method people use to put a week in a renter's name.  There are multiple ways mentioned and perhaps all are free of risk.  But I doubt that is true.


----------



## hangloose (May 13, 2019)

brianfox
Where do you send renters to validate their reservation lookup?

Here?  https://www.marriott.com/reservation/lookupReservation.mi

Oddly.  My two 2019 rentals where Marriott updated "Primary Occupant", don't allow the renter to see their name using that link above.  It only shows the resort and that's it.   At least when I try.


----------



## TravelAmore (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm wondering why an option to change or indicate the Primary Occupant for a reservation on the Owner's website/webpage cannot be instituted. That would make the most sense. A simple check box could be ticked to show all owner personal information on any correspondence regarding the reservation, so the default would be hidden personal owner info. 
These type of specifics are quite simple to program into a system...sorta like ordering a gift through Amazon or FTD. One can send it  anonymously to the recipient or just showing your name; while behind the public or recipient facing info, personal details are hidden, such as account numbers, addresses, rewards info, etc. - yet available to be uncovered by the owner. A corporation just wants to have it done and then assign the right IT team to accomplish it.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 8, 2021)

I was able to add the guest's name to my reservation in my Marriott account online.  I then took a screenshot of the page and forwarded it to my renter to prove his name was on the reservation.


----------



## l0410z (Jul 10, 2021)

I was always told that when you rent your unit, you are responsible for all damages if any.  This applies no matter how you change names on the reservation, I have never had damage nor heard of anyone that did so I know the changes are small.    also, unrelated to timeshare ownership and maybe more the issue,  I was a victim of identity thief that was the result of the now all too many hacks of credit card companies (including my Marriott card) and Empire BCBS. So based on all of the above, , when I rent my unit I always do a quick internet search on the name and email address of the person.     It takes too minutes and it is scary on the amount of information is available  on all of us.  I speak to the person renting. I own summer HHI and 100 percent of the time it is to a family.  I understand  talking to people on the phone is a dying skill so I like to practice it.  .  I really also try  and help the person with restaurants and activities if this is their first time to the island.   I require a check for payment.  It always has their name and 90% of the time their address.   I add the persons name keeping my name as the primary using Marriott reservations.  The only thing Reservations care about is the confirmation in front of them.   I am responsible no matter if I show up so my name stays on.  I tell the renter that they can call the Marriott reservation number and validate their name is  added after they are paid in full.  I state this on the contract along with providing the number.   If someone is going to switch the name on my ownership,  I have more to worry about it happening from a hack of the information MVCI has on me then what info is in my reservation number.


----------



## gln60 (Jul 12, 2021)

a couple of years ago I gifted my daughter a week at the Surf Club using DC Points..I called MVC and had them remove my name from the reservation,since I would not be going, and put her name on…with in a couple hours the reservation was out of my Bonvoy account and in her Bonvoy account..it was a simple process


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 10, 2021)

I just had someone rent me a couple days.....I received an email "Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Confirmation Receipt - Reservation"  with his name as primary and my name as guest.  When I tried to look up the reservation just now using my name it didn't show up (but it also didn't show up when I used HIS name).....?  Does it take a little time to show up; it should show up, right?  Can I check in as a "guest" without the "primary" being present?   Is the email I have "enough"?


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 10, 2021)

Paumavista said:


> I just had someone rent me a couple days.....I received an email "Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Confirmation Receipt - Reservation"  with his name as primary and my name as guest.  When I tried to look up the reservation just now using my name it didn't show up (but it also didn't show up when I used HIS name).....?  Does it take a little time to show up; it should show up, right?  Can I check in as a "guest" without the "primary" being present?   Is the email I have "enough"?


Any listed guest will be able to check in without issue.


----------



## Paumavista (Oct 10, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> Any listed guest will be able to check in without issue.


Thank you so much for the quick reply.......shouldn't I be able to look up the reservation?....either using his name or mine? (will it just take a little time)?.....I have no problem waiting till tomorrow.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 10, 2021)

I just did this online as a wedding gift to a friend. They’re having a destination wedding in Las Vegas. I made him the primary occupant and his future wife secondary. NONE of my information shows up on their reservation information.


----------



## tugcccsp (Oct 10, 2021)

You can put the guests name on the reservation in Marriott.com, change your email address to a fake one, change your phone number to a fake one, and change your billing address to a fake one, but you can't hide your Bonvoy member number from the renter.  I am not sure if the renter can do any fraudulent activities with your account by knowing the account number.


----------



## pspercy (Oct 14, 2021)

A related question if I may, is there a minimum age for a renter?

Does MVC state a minimum age? 
Granddaughter turns 21 soon, maybe a little trip for her would be nice


----------



## bazzap (Oct 14, 2021)

pspercy said:


> A related question if I may, is there a minimum age for a renter?
> 
> Does MVC state a minimum age?
> Granddaughter turns 21 soon, maybe a little trip for her would be nice


This probably varies by location, so it would be a good idea to check it out with any resort you may have in mind and/or Owner Services.
I recall someone asking this question previously and the answer was that at some resorts / in some states the minimum age is 21 but elsewhere I believe they mentioned that it is 18?


----------



## Dean (Oct 14, 2021)

I'd call the resort and speak to a supervisor.  I've seen 18 for Grande Vista and 21 for South Beach Pulse.  I would be surprised if they didn't allow check in for down to 18 for a relative though the owner might have to accept more direct liability.


----------



## needvaca (Nov 9, 2021)

tugcccsp said:


> You can put the guests name on the reservation in Marriott.com, change your email address to a fake one, change your phone number to a fake one, and change your billing address to a fake one, but you can't hide your Bonvoy member number from the renter.  I am not sure if the renter can do any fraudulent activities with your account by knowing the account number.


I just rented my Marriott week out (it's a resale legacy week, not points).  I tried to update the guest name on Marriott.com and got this error message.
"Correction needed:  We cannot link the Bonvoy number with this reservation. Please make sure the name in the reservation matches with the name in Bonvoy account, or try again later."
Basically, my Bonvoy # is hardcoded in the system, so it won't let me change the guest name at all.

So, I called MVC and they added a guest name and resent me a confirmation, listing the guest name, but it doesn't come up in marriott.com when I search for the reservation.  It still only shows me on the reservation.  
Is this a new ramped up tactic to discourage renting?


----------



## anilnagori (Nov 9, 2021)

You need to tell MVC that you are not traveling and you want to change the primary guest's name to the renter's name. They will then remove your bonvoy number but will still keep your email associated with the reservation. MVC no longer processes such requests right away over the phone but a change request is created for some other team to process which can take 24-48 hours for processing. I have done this twice in the last 6 weeks and this approach worked in both cases.


----------



## tugcccsp (Nov 12, 2021)

Marriott Vacation Club has to do a one time assignment of the fixed week to your Bonvoy number.  You will have to call MVC to do that.  After that you can change the guest name each year through your Bonvoy account online.


----------

